

JsErrLog: Log client JavaScript errors - denysonique
http://jserrlog.appspot.com/

======
jabo
I usually catch all JS errors using window.onerror and POST them to an
endpoint in the backend that will take the incoming data and just log it along
with the rest of the logs.

